# How many shows do you go to a year?



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just being a little bit nosey after going through the GCCF calendar and deciding on shows to attend, do you plan ahead and if so how many do you tend to go to in a year? 

Obviously costs add up and there are so many even without including TICA, Do you tend to stay local or are you happy to travel?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

big fat zero now....


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> big fat zero now....


Sorry to hear that - fuel prices really don't help 

My (usually completely lovely, non judgemental) mother in law asked me if people win money at cat shows, when I explained that they don't and that the majority go for a day out she rolled her eyes!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the fact no work now doesnt help..... i have had to claim benefits and now my 2 boys have moved out... bedroom tax is killing us @ £23 per week..hmy:

no wonder that poor woman commited suicide


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since I live in Fife there are only a handful that can be done without travelling - Glenrothes, Dundee, Glasgow (2 shows) and Edinburgh. When I lived in Leeds there was a big choice, though I always picked the ones to show at. It's essential to do that really since cats have to be entered well in advance.

I currently seem to have a Pedigree Pet show boy, so I'll be taking him to some local shows to see if he gets more interested or goes off the idea.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Around 6 I enjoy it, roman is more confident and handles better than Reo so am retiring him from show. He does well in competition has came first and best of breed at all three shows and best of veriety twice.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I won't travel more than 1 hour 15 mins to a show which normally gives me the choice of around 1 show a month! I then have to decide whether to go (based on judges!) and whether to take 1 or 2 cats - sometimes that is judge led but more commonly is money led as showing isn't cheap!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I will go to as many as I can, I may not go to any for 2 or 3 months and then go to a couple per month.

I usually take 2 cats and normally travel up to a couple of hours.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Other than the Supreme which I am going to but not showing at, I am sticking to the South West this year - surprisingly (the south west has a tendency to be left out of things) that means about six shows a year which is ideal for me. 

I have just botched my last application though, thankfully the lovely organiser helped me put it right on the phone yesterday - I have taken easier exams than cat show applications!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

All our shows are 15 mins to 90 mins away so travel isn't an issue. I have flown interstate for a National show which is in a different state each year, in my state this year which is nice - and I can enter more cats 

Our shows run late Feb to Oct, there are 12 shows with the association I mostly show with and around another 12 for the other. 

How many I attend depends on who i've got to show, I'll do anywhere from 8-15 shows usually, have done every single show in both associations some years.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Aurelie I'm showing roman at the supreme


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> Aurelie I'm showing roman at the supreme


Are you? I will definately be making my way over to him!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Iv never been to the supreme. I was mostly going because of the decorated pen malarkey, I love crafts, I studied interior design at university so great excuse to use my degree!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Am very envious, its a great theme this year too. I really enjoyed last year - particularly the open ringed judging, for the Siamese I stood next to a very opinionated and knowledgable oriental owner/breeder which was very interesting. 

However, I didn't get to stroke a single cat!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

People can funny, more so if its busy. I think it depends on the temperament of the the cat, Reo's an odd boy, he would freak out if I plopped him in someone's arms for a cuddle, roman on the other hand loves everyone. Mega confident loves a chat, chats to everyone. Any word on your hunt for a meezer?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> People can funny, more so if its busy. I think it depends on the temperament of the the cat, Reo's an odd boy, he would freak out if I plopped him in someone's arms for a cuddle, roman on the other hand loves everyone. Mega confident loves a chat, chats to everyone. Any word on your hunt for a meezer?


I have found a breeder I really, really like - she is waiting to see if a queen she has mated is pregnant, with another about to be sent to stud, so its just a bit of a wait for me at the moment. With any luck I will hear something soonish.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm considering the Supreme for the first time this year! If I do take my boys they are quite open to all offers of a stroke!!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lisajjl1 said:


> I'm considering the Supreme for the first time this year! If I do take my boys they are quite open to all offers of a stroke!!!!


I'll remember that!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

depends on the shows, judges and what I have to show at the time :thumbsup:

This year has been crazy as I campaigned the Schmoo for an International Winner title with TICA.

From 1st January to 11th May I've done 2 GCCF shows and 14 days of TICA!!  Am enjoying the break now though


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Am very envious, its a great theme this year too. I really enjoyed last year - particularly the open ringed judging, for the Siamese I stood next to a very opinionated and knowledgable oriental owner/breeder which was very interesting.
> 
> However, I didn't get to stroke a single cat!


What a shame you never found me, you could have had a Joshy cuddle, lol, mind you, at times you'd have been in a queue!

As regards shows, one or two a month depending on location and judges, but if one of our cats does 2 in a month they usually have at least a month off before the next one, we are lucky in having 5 we can show, although we do tend to have 2 of them out more than the others but even so we try to give them a month off at least 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> What a shame you never found me, you could have had a Joshy cuddle, lol, mind you, at times you'd have been in a queue!
> 
> As regards shows, one or two a month depending on location and judges, but if one of our cats does 2 in a month they usually have at least a month off before the next one, we are lucky in having 5 we can show, although we do tend to have 2 of them out more than the others but even so we try to give them a month off at least 2 or 3 times a year.


Ooh I would have loved a Joshy cuddle


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of shows. Honestly, I am usually terribly bored and am just waiting to go home. It's a very long day (7am at the hall, am allowed to leave the hall at 6p.m. plus a 7a.m. starting time means leaving home at 6am or earlier!). At the shows here, it's usually not allowed to touch the exposants. There is a petting corner with perhaps 3-6 cats (their owners can sign them up as petting animals but for as an exposant) but I do not usually go there as it's a bit crowded and because I'm afraid to pass diseases to my cats. We're usually quite 'broken' by the time it's time to leave! 

I have been to every show by my organisation this year (only 2 ) and will be going again for another in June where I hope my queen will achieve her Champion title. Once that is done, I will probably not go anymore until/if we have a new queen.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If your shows are like UK shows there are lots of ways to help, which helps pass the time. Table work - one gets a chair all day, lunch and a free catalog. 
Stewards also get the lunch and catalog, but are on their feet all day. However they do get to cuddle the cats, to a degree!

There are also always people needed to take results strips to the results board, and to put rosettes and cards on cages.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Stewards also get the lunch and catalog, but are on their feet all day. However they do get to cuddle the cats, to a degree!


I always have a sneaky cuddle where I can!!!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I have yet to be "bored" at a show. I love the excitement, the chance to catch up with friends and their cats. Meet new people, see and learn about different breeds. Then there is the stalls etc. I find myself exhausted by the end of the day.


----------

